# An einem großen See auf Döbel



## Daniel47 (23. Juni 2011)

Hey bin bald für 6 Wochen in Mazedonien und würde gerne dort Angeln, Der Ohridsee (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohridsee) dort 
ist einer der größten Europas und sehr fischreich( Karpfen, Aale, (Regenbogen)Forellen, Döbel und viele Karpfenartige Köfis.
Ich würde diesmal gerne auf Döbel fischen, bei meinem letzten Urlaub waren es nur Ukelies, ein einheimischer Fischer hat mir dazu geraten, vom Ufer aus mit einer Wasserkugel und einer Kunstfliege so weit wie möglich zu werfen und langsam einzuholen. glaubt ihr diese Technik ist fängig oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge für mich?

MFG Daniel47


----------



## Daniel78 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Klar, warum sollte das nicht funktionieren. Wenn du ein Boot hast würde ich allerdings damit raus fahren und mit Poppern angeln.


----------



## Daniel47 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Ist die sorte der Fliege denn wichtig?
Döbel sollen ja angeblich anspruchslos sein was das angeht.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Anspruchslos? Na dann habt ihr andere Döbel als wir. Gerade die Großen > 50 cm werden ganz schön scheu und wählerisch 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Es gibt kaum launischere Fische, als Groß-Döbel in stehenden Gewässern. Ich habe mir jahrelang am Chiemsee (81 km²) an ihnen die Zähne ausgebissen. Wenn wirklich mal ein größerer Döbel an den Haken ging, dann nur rein zufällig beim Naturköderfischen auf Barsch und Zander.

Versuche es mit fingerlangen Köderfischen an einer möglichst sensiblen Posenmontage und mit langen, geschmeidigen Vorfächern.

Den Fliegentipp kannst du so lange vergessen, bis du nicht exakt das Muster gefunden hast, das dieser Eingeborene gemeint hat und selbst dann halte ich das für fraglich.


----------



## Daniel47 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Der Ohridersee ist von Ukeleis geplagt, warum sollte ein döbel denn ausgerechnet den an meinem Haken nehmen?


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*



Daniel47 schrieb:


> Der Ohridersee ist von Ukeleis geplagt, warum sollte ein döbel denn ausgerechnet den an meinem Haken nehmen?




Tja das is wie Zanderfischen mit Köfi, oder Hecht mit Köfi oder oder oder .......... Wenn der Zielfisch Deinen Köfi nimmt ist es fein, wenn nicht dann ebend nich ..... Klare Sache 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## volkerm (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Auf Großdöbel fische ich mit Rapala 5 cm cd an der Spinnrute, oder 4er Wooley Bugger an der Fliegenrute.
Das ist aber eine herausfordernde Nummer.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*



Daniel47 schrieb:


> Der Ohridersee ist von Ukeleis geplagt, warum sollte ein döbel denn ausgerechnet den an meinem Haken nehmen?



Weil DU es bist. Weil DU die Geduld und die Beobachtungsgabe mitbringst. Weil DU sturer bist, als der Döbel.

Alles klar!?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Ohja, launischer wie Zander. Hab gestern beim Döbelfischen an nem kleinen Bach fast nen Nervenzusammenbruch erlitten. Auf Brotstücke an der freien Leine massenhaft Döbel. Dann kam ein ganz Dicker (ca 75cm) und dann schoss ein kleiner 40er dazwischen.... MIST!


----------



## Bungo (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Großdöbel kann man wenn sie hoch stehen am besten gezielt mit der Fliegenrute befischen. 
Leider sind die wirklich großen sehr sehr launisch und spooky.
In der Regel ist es so, dass der Fisch einen nicht wahrnehmen darf, sonst beißt er nicht mehr.
Einen langen gezielten Wurf mit einem langen Vorfach und einer dicken Trockenfliege sind eine sehr gute Möglichkeit Großdöbel zu überlisten.


----------



## volkerm (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Noch etwas: Mach Strecke!
Meiner Erfahrung nach hast Du auf Großdöbel einen Wurf, da hängt er, oder hat den Spuk durchschaut.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Jap, oder du fischt auf Sicht. Pack Toastbrot in ner Plastiktüte über Nacht und das wird schön Gummiartig. Dann auf nen Einzelhaken mit ner Wasserkugelmontag. Dann Oberflächenfischen.

Du solltest allerdings die Döbel etwas überwerfen und die Montag dann langsam über sie ziehen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Daniel47 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Hat denn hier jemand nen Vorschlag für ne Fliege die ich ausprobieren könnte?


----------



## Andal (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Da du sie vermutlich "nass" anbieten willst, wofür ja das Wurfei und das einkurbeln spricht, kannst du es mit einer üppigen Alexandra probieren. Die Fliege heißt wirklich so.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Wenn du schleppen willst, sorgen Sbirolinos für wesentlich weniger Verwirbelungen im Wasser als Wassekugeln und bringen aufgrund ihrer torpedoartigen Formn den ein oder anderen Wurfmeter mehr.


----------



## Flifi97 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: An einem großen See auf Döbel*

Die Döbel sind wirklich extrem wählerisch und gerade bei Niedrigwasser sehr scheu. Ich konnte ihnen die Fliege durch's Maul ziehen und es hat sie nicht im geringsten gestört.
Fliegentipps kann ich leider keine abgeben, da die Döbel bei mir alles ignoriert haben, aber ich würde es auch einfach mal mit einer Posenmontage und Wurm/Brot/Käse/Kirsche/KöFi/... probieren.


----------

